# gnome nachträglich in deutsch -> teilweise gelöst

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe gnome installiert ...nur habe ich es nicht auf deutsch. Problem gefunden....aber wie kompiliere ich alle nötigen Pakete wieder?

Der Support für "Deutsch" wird doch beim Pakete bauen mit eincompiliert, oder?

also ein world update wollte ich nicht unbedingt machen.

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Tue Jan 29, 2008 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> habe gnome installiert ...nur habe ich es nicht auf deutsch. Problem gefunden....aber wie kompiliere ich alle nötigen Pakete wieder?
> 
> Der Support für "Deutsch" wird doch beim Pakete bauen mit eincompiliert, oder?
> ...

 

Also ich laß jetzt einfach alles noch mal bauen...

```

emerge -av eix

update-eix

eix -C -I gnome | grep "\[I\]" | awk '{print $2}' |xargs emerge -pC

```

Mal sehen ob es was bringt!?

G. R

----------

## Anarcho

Solange du das NLS USe-Flag nicht ausgeschaltet hast sollte der Sprachsupport mitgebaut werden. Im GDM Menü sollte die Sprache eigentlich ausgewählt werden können.

Du kannst aber auch die globale Sprache mit LC_ALL einstellen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Solange du das NLS USe-Flag nicht ausgeschaltet hast sollte der Sprachsupport mitgebaut werden. Im GDM Menü sollte die Sprache eigentlich ausgewählt werden können.
> 
> Du kannst aber auch die globale Sprache mit LC_ALL einstellen.

 

Hallo,

irendwie ist jetzt Deutsch verfügbar, d.h. im gdm kann man Deutsch auswählen....aber unter gestartetem Gnome gibt es keine Möglichkeit dazu.

wie heißt das Programm/Paket was ich dafür benötige?

G. R.

Edit

KDE Anwendungen innerhalb von Gnome haben auch deutsche Menüs...

----------

## schachti

Das liegt wohl daran, dass man KDE ziemlich komfortabel über das Installieren von Sprachpaketen eine andere Sprache beibringen kann.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

also das funktioniert so ziemlich so...ein paar Pakete sind noch nicht "eingedeutscht"

G. R.

----------

## ChrisJumper

1. gentoo.de: Guide-Localization !

2. gentoo-wiki.com

 *Quote:*   

> Gnome selber richtet sich nach LC_MESSAGES.

 

Hast du auch  LINGUAS="de" in deiner /etc/make.conf?

In den beiden Links finden sich aber auch noch tipps zu anderen Programmen. Mache stelle sich aber auch ein einfach Stur, ich hab seit dem letzten Update den Adobe Reader, acroread auf Amerikanisch. Obwohl "linguas_de" durch die Linguas-Variable gesetzt wurde.

Besonders ärgerlich ist dies bei Ausdrucken, da er auch ein Falsches Papier-Format wählt und so alles "quer" druckt.

Edit:

Der Adobe Reader behält die Sprache bei wenn man ihn einmal unter "Edit: Preferences -> International" auf "Set Language on Startup" stellt. Anschließend muss man "einmalig" Deutsch einstellen und es ist wieder alles im Lot. Trotzdem ein tolles Feature, das jetzt mehr Arbeit macht. ;)

Wieder ein Beispiel für sinnlose Einstellungen, seitens des Softwareherstellers.

----------

## blice

die LINGUAS ist für kde und ooo 

erstelle eine .xinitrc in deinem Home ordner

```

declare -x GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"  (oder de_DE@Euro , oder de_DE.UTF-8 - je nach deinen locales)

declare -x LANGUAGE="de_DE.utf8"

declare -x LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

```

deutscher gehts dann nur noch mit deutschen programmen

----------

